
Ask HN: What Lesser Known Sites Need Preemptive Archiving? - toomuchtodo
With the recent demise of what.cd (which I had never heard of until after its closure, only now discovering it was a cultural treasure), I&#x27;m reminded of the ephemeral nature of online culture.<p>Which sites out there would you recommend being archived today in their entirety to prevent them from being lost in time?
======
mtmail
Various URL shorteners. For example [http://tinyurl.com/](http://tinyurl.com/)
must have millions of URLs out there. Trouble is some URLs might point to
intranets or contain authentication tokens (the "nobody can ever guess this
long string" part of a URL).

[http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Main_Page](http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Main_Page)
lists a couple of preemptive "warrior based projects" of services that
currently still exist.

------
dictum
Public Slack rooms.

Most teams don't archive their messages, and non-pro teams can only see the
last 10k messages.

